# Jamis Bikes releases new 3VO suspension platform



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting take on dual pivot design. New bikes don't seem pushing the LLS geo much. But interested in hearing the ride reports.


----------



## Doodgehull (Apr 12, 2018)

Holy Batman of chain growth,


----------



## fc in the house (Dec 8, 2016)

>>Holy Batman of chain growth,
You have info on this? Do tell.


----------



## iowinos (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd hate to admit I'd ever buy a bike based on how it looks but these certainly seem like a big step forward aesthetically. At least compared to Jamis's DS options over the past few years.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

Go Chris! Should be called "Speedgoat Sus" though.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

tanks for keeping 26'rs alive!


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy cow! I had a Jamis with a single pivot and after 4 warranty rear triangles got rid of it. They couldn't do a simple single pivot right and now they do this contraption? Good luck!


----------



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

@dave ditto! About 8 years ago I had the biggest headache with Jamis rear triangles. Four replacements. One time they sent a rear triangle from another model.


----------



## Bnystrom (Apr 28, 2007)

There appear to be at least 12 bearings in the linkage, plus the top and bottom shock pivots. This may be the "holy grail" of suspension design (who knows?), but how long will it last? I have nothing against Jamis, but like others above, I have one that had a rear triangle issue due to poorly aligned and installed bearings. This one has 50% more bearings, which really makes me wonder.


----------



## JB10 (May 21, 2018)

I replaced at least 6 on my Dakar XC Comp


----------



## JasonRad (Nov 15, 2010)

Just Another Maintenance Intensive Suspension.


----------

